# pain mgt-Bier Block



## melert (Feb 22, 2010)

doing an UE Bier Block for pain mgmt for the first time in our facility.  Just want to make sure I'm using the right code.  All research indicates 64999, can any one confirm?


----------



## Walker22 (Feb 22, 2010)

Confirmed... there is no specific code for a Bier block


----------



## Sensory (Feb 22, 2010)

*Lumbar ESI billing - in office*

Lumbar ESI is new to our facility.  Can anyone share what codes they are billing up-to and including the supplies?
We are billing 62311 plus 77003 for fluoro.
should I bill for lumbar kit (if yes, what code is usually billed)?
should I bill for Isovue (if yes, what code is usually billed)? 
should I bill for Normal saline?
I am billing for the Kenalog that is used, just not sure on the kit and and Isovue?  
Feedback welcomed.  Thanks.


----------



## Walker22 (Feb 22, 2010)

Sensory said:


> Lumbar ESI is new to our facility.  Can anyone share what codes they are billing up-to and including the supplies?
> We are billing 62311 plus 77003 for fluoro.
> should I bill for lumbar kit (if yes, what code is usually billed)?
> should I bill for Isovue (if yes, what code is usually billed)?
> ...



When in doubt, bill everything that has a cost associated with it. I can tell you from personal experience that the saline will not get paid, so don't bother with it. The Isovue code depends on the formula used. Look on the bottle and match it up with the correct code (Q996x). We bill a surgical tray to cover the cost of the kit but it doesn't always get paid.


----------



## Sensory (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you for the insight!


----------



## Walker22 (Feb 22, 2010)

You're welcome!


----------

